# Curried Veggies



## peterCooper (May 8, 2007)

You'll have to hold onto your hats on this one. This is something to eat on over the course of a few days. Keeps well in the refrigerator and microwaves well.

Ingredients
4tbsp olive oil
1 tsp Polaners garlic
3 large leeks
3 zucchini
2 yellow squash
1 carton mushrooms
1 packet carrot strips
4 oz bean sprouts

3 tsp paprika
1 tsp red pepper (less if you want it slightly milder)
1 tsp cumin
1 tsp ground coriander
1 tsp Masta's spice 
1/4 tsp fresh ground pepper

Clean and slice the zucchini and yellow squash. Lay out on a chopping
board and sprinkle with Kosher salt. Leave for 30 minutes then pat dry.
In a LARGE skillet (I use an 18" wide, 4" deep wok), over a medium heat put the oil and garlic in the wok.
Clean and chop the leeks to make rounds. Separate the layers in each round and drop into the skillet. Stir fry for about 5 minutes.
Add the zucchini and yellow squash and mushrooms and stir fry for another five minutes.

Mix the spices together in a bowl.
Add the carrots and stir fry for five minutes more. Every minute or so, add a teaspoon of the spice mix and continue stir frying.

Add the bean sprouts and stir fry for one more minute


----------

